# Glasses Design for Fursuits



## AnokiGryph (May 23, 2018)

Hi all,

I’m looking for someone who knows how to make glasses designed to put on a fursuit. I dont mean underneath, but part of the character. If you know someone, or you do them yourself, please let me know. I wanna talk with you! Serious inquiries only.


----------



## crystallinecanine (May 24, 2018)

There are the huge party glasses you can buy and spraypaint to fit the color. There are some people that make them with magnets and felt, but I've bought and painted two pair of party glasses for my character.  I've inserted a picture of my suit and her glasses! You can order them from Amazon, Ebay, or a party store. Hope you find some in a style you like!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 26, 2018)

crystallinecanine said:


> There are the huge party glasses you can buy and spraypaint to fit the color. There are some people that make them with magnets and felt, but I've bought and painted two pair of party glasses for my character.  I've inserted a picture of my suit and her glasses! You can order them from Amazon, Ebay, or a party store. Hope you find some in a style you like!


This is excellent advice.. thanks. ☺


----------



## crystallinecanine (May 26, 2018)

No problem! Another thing I forgot, you're going to have to fashion some glasses holders or employ some very strong magnets (that's if you're comfortable with fixing up your fursuit) Since I make fursuits, it less unnerving for me to cut a hole in her head and install some magnets, but it's better to use the glasses straps. That's what I have on my character's glasses! It's an easy 10 minute sewing project and all you'll need is some stretchy fabric, needle and thread, and some glue. I don't have a tutorial for it but its a simple process.

Steps: 
1.) Put the glasses on the head and measure the space between the glasses arms on the back. If at all possible, have someone wear the head or have it on a mannequin to get an accurate measurement.

2.) After getting your measurement, cut a strip of fabric about 2 inches wide and X inches long. The X measurement depends on how much space is between the glasses arms. It's advised that 2 or 3 inches be added onto your length measurement.

3.) If you have a sewing machine available, just straight stitch it longways but leave the two ends open; don't sew them. If you're using needle and thread, use a blanket or straight stitch but make sure it is small! This will ensure that the thread won't break if it gets stretched. Sew deliberately and like with the sewing machine, don't sew the two ends closed.

4.) Once you've finished sewing, use a pencil to turn the fabric inside out. Fit the two ends over the ends of the glasses and secure the cloth to the plastic with either hot glue or E6000 glue. You should be finished!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 27, 2018)

crystallinecanine said:


> No problem! Another thing I forgot, you're going to have to fashion some glasses holders or employ some very strong magnets (that's if you're comfortable with fixing up your fursuit) Since I make fursuits, it less unnerving for me to cut a hole in her head and install some magnets, but it's better to use the glasses straps. That's what I have on my character's glasses! It's an easy 10 minute sewing project and all you'll need is some stretchy fabric, needle and thread, and some glue. I don't have a tutorial for it but its a simple process.
> 
> Steps:
> 1.) Put the glasses on the head and measure the space between the glasses arms on the back. If at all possible, have someone wear the head or have it on a mannequin to get an accurate measurement.
> ...



Great tips.. I ought to try this out myself, for one of my partials.


----------

